# Living in Canada.....



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.break.com/movies/canadarev.html


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 18, 2006)

...poor canada tax payers


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

The most popular Jelly Belly Jelly bean flavor in Canada is Coconut.  Interesting, eh?


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 20, 2006)

You mean people actually _live_ in Canada?  I thought they were all tourists with a penchant for gambling and talking funny...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, compared to the US, that's not half bad.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 21, 2006)

*ROFLMAO*

As a Canadian now living and working in the US let me say.. AMEN!  damn I hated Tax-time back in Canada...

Rob


----------

